# Whats your favourite (MAC) red lipstick?



## BeautifulHelena (Apr 3, 2006)

I think mine is Rocker. I really wanted to love Russian Red as a classic red, but with my fair skin it turns too bright (and I have pics to prove it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## Cruella (Apr 3, 2006)

I choose Russian Red because it seems to stay true without turning orangey or pinky.  I had Rocker but it was way too drying on me.


----------



## missytakespics (Apr 3, 2006)

russian red


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 3, 2006)

dubonnet


----------



## Pale Moon (Apr 3, 2006)

Mine is Fresh Moroccan.. the most wearable red for me, NC20. I have to go for darker shade of red.. like brownish red. Bluish shade like Russian red turns to bright orange on me.


----------



## user4 (Apr 3, 2006)

a tie bet dubbonet and freesh moroccan... they're such great colors!!!


----------



## disenchanted (Apr 3, 2006)

dubonnet


----------



## poppy z (Apr 3, 2006)

New york apple! i love it (with gloss glitz "embellish" over it)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2006)

I love rocker! And shhh, redwood and culturebloom (which looks neon red on me!)


----------



## toby1 (Apr 3, 2006)

Dubonnet


----------



## shellybells82 (Apr 3, 2006)

dubonnet


----------



## shabdebaz (Apr 3, 2006)

Russian Red.


----------



## anuy (Apr 3, 2006)

russian red when i want marilyn monroe lips but i find fresh moroccan to be more wearable


----------



## Glitziegal (Apr 3, 2006)

New York apple, and Tassle are my favourite proper reds.
I Like Mac Red but it dries my lips too much.


----------



## trishee03 (Apr 3, 2006)

Ruby Woo


----------



## enka (Apr 3, 2006)

Can we please talk about new york apple? Is this a little bit cherry red? Do you know any cherry l/s by MAC ?
TIA!


----------



## noteventherain (Apr 3, 2006)

Viva Glam hands-down!


----------



## ramonesbrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Ruby Woo and Tassle.


----------



## ramonesbrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_New York apple, and Tassle are my favourite proper reds.
I Like Mac Red but it dries my lips too much._

 
How does MAC Red compare to Tassle? It's deeper and darker, right?


----------



## ramonesbrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_a tie bet dubbonet and freesh moroccan... they're such great colors!!!_

 
I have been dying to try out those colors but am afraid they are too dark. :x Damn you stupid MAC counter for being 45 minutes away!


----------



## professionaltart (Apr 3, 2006)

Dubonnet and Tassle!


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 3, 2006)

miss dish...it is darker but i love how it looks on my complexion


----------



## user2 (Apr 3, 2006)

Culturebloom!!!


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 3, 2006)

^^^ te he he i love how much your avatar looks like you ...***sidenote***


----------



## mellimello (Apr 3, 2006)

Berry Boost :]


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 3, 2006)

My favorite is Ruby Woo!  I have pale skin and it makes such a bold statement!  I also love Russian Red Gloss!


----------



## glamella (Apr 3, 2006)

Ladybug, Rage, or Russian Red


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Apr 3, 2006)

viva glam
xtreme
shhh


----------



## lucylu (Apr 4, 2006)

i heart russian red!!!

and i wouldn't mind getting ruby woo


----------



## lara (Apr 4, 2006)

Ruby Woo.


----------



## lucylu (Apr 4, 2006)

how much brighter is Ruby Woo in comparison to Russian Red?


----------



## lara (Apr 4, 2006)

Russian Red is slightly brighter than Ruby Woo on my lips (both on Cherry l/l). The blue base is more intense in Ruby Woo, especially with the super-matte texture.


----------



## lucylu (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Russian Red is slightly brighter than Ruby Woo on my lips (both on Cherry l/l). The blue base is more intense in Ruby Woo, especially with the super-matte texture._

 
cool thanks!!!


----------



## lara (Apr 4, 2006)

NP!

I go through a tube of red lipstick nearly every two months (wear it all day, every day!), so the staff at the nearest MAC counter nearly know to the hour when I'll be in buying a new tube.


----------



## merleskaya (Apr 4, 2006)

New York Apple
Redwood
High Bred Red (LE)

I went through many tubes of Shh (RIP)...it was a Sheer and the perfect texture and color for me.

merleskaya


----------



## ladydanger (Apr 4, 2006)

lady danger


----------



## user2 (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_^^^ te he he i love how much your avatar looks like you ...***sidenote***_

 
LOL I know!!

But I'll have to change the haircolor next week when I'm back from my salon!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Apr 4, 2006)

Viva Glam 1 is the truest red i think mac has. i freakin' love it! wear it with brick liner= sessy!!!


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 5, 2006)

I lurve Redwood with Brick l/l (sex!). And House Wine is good for a less intense look.
                                          ^Highest compliment I can give to makeup... Lol


----------



## mitsukai (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_Dubonnet and Tassle!_

 
i second dubonnet.. but then you picked it out for me


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Apr 6, 2006)

dubbonet or VG1


----------



## x20Deepx (Apr 6, 2006)

Powerhouse


----------



## baby_love (Apr 6, 2006)

Eager.


----------



## kedra70 (Apr 6, 2006)

It's a tie for me between Rage and Fresh Moroccan.


----------



## little teaser (Oct 30, 2006)

i am trying to come out of my pink and nude rute and want to try deeper darker colors and wanted to know what your fav mac red/plum color are it can be lip liners to lipstick or gloss or all thanks ladies for any suggestions im a nc 35


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 30, 2006)

russian red and rococo are my favorite mac red lipsticks 
i like the venitian red lipglass too for when i dont want to deal with lipsticks haha

but you might just have to go see all the lipsticks in person to see what red color best suits you some have blue bases some have more orange and yellow in them.


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 30, 2006)

i recently got Pure Vanity l/g and its so pretty =] but its l/e with the Rockocco collection


----------



## kimmy (Oct 30, 2006)

MAC Rockocco l/s and MAC Pure Vanity l/g...but if you want them, hurry cause they're LE


----------



## user79 (Nov 1, 2006)

I like MAC Powerhouse, I heard it's being discontinued soon!


----------



## mrstucker (Nov 1, 2006)

Absolute favs are:

Lady Bug
Berry Boost
Viva Glam 1

I have red/copper hair, freckles, hazel eyes, and very pale skin, and these are AMAZING when I don't feel like wearing makeup (just a little mascara).


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 1, 2006)

My faves are MAC red, and Tassle (Tassle was LE)
Russian Red lipglass is totally gorgeous too.

To break into wearing Red's try Venetian lustreglass.  It is a lightweight red which seems to suit everybode, and will break you in gently.


----------



## idreamincolor (Nov 1, 2006)

Ruby Woo, the most beautiful red that has ever been made, nothing else comes close IMO.


----------



## MissMarley (Nov 1, 2006)

I adore dubonnet


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Nov 1, 2006)

MAC Red is hot, but I have yet to put it on myself.


----------



## captodometer (Nov 1, 2006)

If you can live with a little shimmer, I love Fresh Morrocan.


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Nov 1, 2006)

Xtreme - brick brown red
Paramount - berry brown red
New York Apple - blue based red with plum, frost
Desire - deep sheer berry
Viva Glam I - my fave matte red


----------



## lara (Nov 1, 2006)

Russian Red is my favourite for personal use.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 1, 2006)

Viva Glam 1
Lady Bug (for a sheer red)
Dubonnet (my new love)
Hot Tahiti (more pink than red)


----------



## attacuswings (Nov 1, 2006)

Russian Red!

I like the lipglass better than the lipstick, mostly because I have trouble applying matte lipsticks.


----------



## ledonatella (Nov 2, 2006)

New York Apple and I loved Red Essence which was LE a few years ago, they are both cooler reds, not as bold of colors


----------



## ninabruja (Nov 2, 2006)

i'm loving "rouge noir" from nocturnelle right now for a red.


----------



## wildesigns (Nov 2, 2006)

Ruby Woo...hands down! It's the sexiest, classiest, most provocative red there ever was IMO.


----------



## little teaser (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wildesigns* 

 
_Ruby Woo...hands down! It's the sexiest, classiest, most provocative red there ever was IMO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that sounds pretty i will def check it out


----------



## little teaser (Nov 2, 2006)

THANK YOU everybody incase i forgot, i will def check it all out when i go to mac


----------



## kittykat69er (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks like I'm late to the party, but if you're an NC 35 definitely check out rocker if you get the chance.


----------



## Buttercup (Nov 3, 2006)

I've discovered my favourite combination..

Portside creme liner
Viva Glam lipstick
Pure Vanity lipglass


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 3, 2006)

reds tend to turn orange or pink on me the only red that i found that i really like is Rockocco and the pure vanity l/g...so much so i bought back ups of both...i tend to stick to nude lips but when i want red i definitely think these work the best for me.


----------



## litlaur (Nov 4, 2006)

I like Russian Red lipstick, or Fresh Moroccan if I want some shimmer.

Not MAC, but I LOVE Nars Diablo lip lacquer for a gloss. The swatches I've seen online don't do it justice.

And I'm NC 25.


----------



## rouquinne (Nov 4, 2006)

Rage, Fresh Moroccan and Ruby Darling (now d/c)


----------



## sexypuma (Nov 4, 2006)

I like mac red, pure vanity l/g, autobody red l/v (has a coral undertone) and warning l/v (dark bloody red). for liner i use cherry
for berry red, i like wild 'bout you. Use it with vino l/l
and for violet deep attraction and magnetique l/g. Use l/s with vino l/l also and l/g with magenta l/l.


----------



## Aerynna (Nov 4, 2006)

I can't believe nobody has said 'O'!  I love this red!


----------



## Christina983 (Nov 4, 2006)

i love wild about you, i jsut got it yesterday and its a dupe of urban decys's gash that was out a while back


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 5, 2006)

OMG thanks for this thread!  I'm the same way, always worn neutral but since Halloween, when I did the red lips, I actually liked it so I've been on the hunt for the perfect red lipstick since then.  This morning I came accross this thread and got some really good ideas of some reds I wanted to try at my trip to the counter later in the afternoon.  The one I ended up falling in love with is Viva Glam I.  This color is amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! I think I just discoverd my new found love for red lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 I also liked Russian Red l/s but it was alittle to bright for me whereas Viva Glam is really red but it has more brown in it so it's not as bright.


----------



## little teaser (Nov 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aerynna* 

 
_I can't believe nobody has said 'O'! I love this red!_

 
i have that one and love it too i just got it


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Nov 5, 2006)

Dubonnet with Brick lipliner
Russian Red lipstick
Ruby Woo lipstick
Russian Red lipglass

Me: 
MAC Studio Fix C4, 
NC35, black hair, blue eyes


----------



## Sanne (Nov 5, 2006)

I really like russian red because it's a matte: it lasts FOREVER!!!! I don't like ladybug because it's a lustre, it's gone before you know it!!! 

ps I love glam, a matte lipstick with russian red lipgloss on top. because glam is a pink-red, it looks very vibrant and fruity, but you need some guts to wear it haha!


----------



## Moyra (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm one of those people who looks not-so-good, umm...okay, sick! in blue-toned reds. Maybe its being a ghostly pale elective redhead (once a blonde), but blueish reds are truly awful on me.
I am not sure if it is really a "red", but Eager is absolutely wonderful and very flattering on me, and my new fave is Rouge Noir, the most perfect, glamorous orange-toned red ever!


----------



## mAra (Nov 8, 2006)

nc35 here.. and i love venetian, and i love russian red for more formal things, but i use venetian all the time

BUT im REALLY *REALLY* looking forward to Red No. 5 from mac couture.. i have a feeling this is going to be a big hit


----------



## pinkfrog (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi!
What is the best red lipstick for blond girls and fair skin tone? Thanks


----------



## frocher (Aug 20, 2007)

Russian Red is my favorite mac red.  Chanel makes incredible reds for those who are having a hard time finding the perfect red.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Aug 20, 2007)

My favorite red is Rockocco w/ Brick Lip Pencil or Red Enriched Cremestick Liner.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 21, 2007)

I love MAC Rocker and Red lipsticks and Alta Moda Prolongwear (using it as a base makes my red lipsticks stay on longer), I also love the new 3D lipglass in Boundless.


----------



## mello (Aug 21, 2007)

Dubonnet, hands down!


----------



## LatinaRose (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm still scared of red lips!  I would really love to be able to wear this look, maybe I should get an artist to do them next time I'm at MAC???


----------



## iluvmac (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aerynna* 

 
_I can't believe nobody has said 'O'! I love this red!_

 
I totally agree!! It's a beautiful berry/bronze red, I pair it with BBQ lip pencil and top it with Clear Gloss. Amazing! I'm NW20/25 for reference, brown hair, hazel eyes.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry, I know this thread is old as hell, but I just saw it while searching for something else, haha. 

RUSSIAN RED all the way. It is the best red lipstick I have ever used. I get compliments on it every time I wear it.


----------



## patty88 (Nov 20, 2010)

Shhh - it was a sheer red stain, and came out around 1995-97.  Can anyone tell me if there's an equivalent in Mac now, or a dupe anywhere.  I just love it, because I'm not much of a lipstick person and don't like bright lipsticks on me, so this is the only red I like.  Benefit's benetint is similar, but I find it cumbersome to use, and besides, the watery texture, is of course very much different from a lipstick. 

  	In any case, Mac doesn't seem to have sheers anymore do they?  What is the closest texture to the previous Mac sheers?


----------



## Dekadencija (Nov 23, 2010)

LadyBug for sure


----------



## katred (Nov 23, 2010)

LE red- So Scarlet (Cult of Cherry)
  	Permanent- Mystic (gorgeous, subdued darker plummy red, probably my favourite lip colour ever)


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 21, 2015)

Mine is RiRi Woo!


----------



## ilovemakeup6 (Jan 21, 2015)

Mine is brave red


----------



## bonvivant (Jan 22, 2015)

Hands down Ruby Woo! I get compliments whenever I wear it


----------



## Bwachte (Jan 23, 2015)

I love Russian Red


----------



## liba (Jan 27, 2015)

Runaway Red is still my top favorite!


----------



## geeko (Feb 1, 2015)

All fired up


----------



## AnitaK (Feb 1, 2015)

My favourite right now is hearts aflame from the Novel Romance Collection last year.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 3, 2015)

I have 4...Glam, Absolute Power, Damn Glamorous and Salon Rouge.  I'm a red lipstick whore! LOL!


----------



## Tirzz81 (Feb 3, 2015)

I love Ruby Woo although it's very drying.


----------



## Rapunzel4 (Feb 5, 2015)

It's a tie between Ruby Woo/RiRi Woo and Heaux for me. I love both tons!


----------



## Nora Hansoulle (Feb 10, 2015)

My favourite red lipstick is Russian Red


----------



## Glamstylz (Feb 16, 2015)

Opera from the Toledo collection


----------



## angie0509 (Feb 22, 2015)

Ruby Woo all the way, never failed to give me compliments.


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 10, 2015)

I love Mac red (satin) for when I'm wanting a true, bright, bold red lip.
I love Dubbonet (amplified) when I'm wanting a dark, sultry red lip.
And I love Brick O La (amplified) as an everyday, toned down red lip.


----------



## makeupgator (Mar 11, 2015)

Cant go wrong with Ruby Woo


----------



## bluelitzer (Mar 11, 2015)

Right now Salon Rouge but all time favorite red is Deeply Adored


----------



## whatagem (May 3, 2015)

russian red is fantastic for a dramatic pop on pale skin!


----------



## jaaasmine (May 3, 2015)

Ruby woo! It's such a beautiful color and it compliments so many different skin tones.


----------



## jaaasmine (May 3, 2015)

makeupgator said:


> Cant go wrong with Ruby Woo


  Yes!!


----------



## pinkcrush (May 3, 2015)

I love MAC Red and Ruby Woo, Stunner is nice too


----------



## lipstick007 (May 14, 2015)

Russian Red or Dubonnet


----------



## pandorablack (May 15, 2015)

Russian Red and MAC Red.


----------



## iqaganda (May 15, 2015)

For a permanent shade, it is definitely Russian Red.

  For limited edition, ugh... This is hard~! But I have one lipstick in my mind although I have a lot more to answer...


  Ronnie Red.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jul 6, 2015)

I was only into nude lipsticks until recently so this is an oldie for most people but for my birthday a friend bought me Ruby Woo and I'm in LOVE! It's the perfect red lipstick and seems to go well with so many skin tones!! Did I already say I loveeeeeeee it?!?


----------



## HeatherGrinnell (Jul 7, 2015)

Salon Rogue with the red Viva Glam Riri lipglass


----------



## geeko (Jul 9, 2015)

Current favourite is MAC  opera lipstick


----------



## AnitaK (Jul 10, 2015)

geeko said:


> Current favourite is MAC  opera lipstick


  Ahh!!!This looks like perfection on you!


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 11, 2015)

Deeply adored LE


----------



## soonari (Nov 6, 2015)

Current fav is Diva


----------



## MsKb (Nov 7, 2015)

MAC Red and Ruby Woo


----------



## Kragey (Nov 7, 2015)

I've tried a ton of MAC reds, and after careful consideration, I have to go with Scarlet Ibis. Lady Danger is very similar and also striking, but it doesn't always look quite as good on me. I've used Ruby Woo for years, but Stila's liquid lipstick in Beso is very similar and I've started to prefer it. Russian Red is popular, but I never liked it on me. I used to love Dubonnet and may repurchase it some day.


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 7, 2015)

I love ladybug, it's a bit more muted than russian red and ruby woo


----------

